

Disney Revel uses electrical fields for tactile feedback - FrojoS
http://www.electronista.com/articles/12/08/10/electrostatic.field.generator.offers.multiple.touch.sensations/

======
wmeredith
Yes, yes! The flexibility of a touch screen interface combine with
intuitiveness of variable tactile feedback is like my holy grail of UI tools.
Can't wait for this to trickle down to consumer gadgets.

------
Corrado
I imaging that the adult entertainment industry would be very interested in
the this technology. It appears to be very inexpensive and could significantly
enhance the experience. It might also provide a value add service to their
"free" content; you can watch the movie for free but if you want the full
experience it will cost $9.95 / month.

Getting Disney to license it to them is another matter all-together. Then
again, isn't Touchstone studios a Disney property created to handle grownup
movies? Maybe they could/would do something similar with this.

